# Campfire/power lines added



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I added some things over the weekend....Campfire and power lines....
if anyone has recommendations for an easy way to install power lines (black thread)........let me know....please


















































hope ya liked!:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice campfires and other night lighting.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Campfire / night scene looks great, Swig. Nice work!

I used black thread for my telephone wires, with a little dab of tacky glue on every 3rd or 4th pole crossarm (following some discussion in this thread) ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16706

That said, others have used stretchy elastic-thread with good results. Check out fighterpilot's thread ... I think we discussed it there a bit.

There's a product called EZ-Line that you might want to consider ...

http://www.berkshirejunction.com/ ... click on EZ-Line at the main menu here.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

The campfire is awesome!! Was that a DIY or a kit?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

That looks really good!!!

I tried the thread before but found that the elastic bracelet stuff works better at .28-.32 the diameter of either works good and no droops easy to glue and if you bump it the elastic flexes enough to not break..


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks all, mannnnnnhwell:..........i looked for the elastic stuff at two stores....no luck....ill just finish with the thread tonight. i will keep looking for the elastic though:thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Those night shots are killer. I know it's probably done allready but I used a tread made for sewing sumbrella ( for awnings). I just tied it on one end and made a hitch around each pole. The tread kinda locks in on it self, not moving. It also made for easy adjustments afterwards as it is only secured on itself. The tread is not as smooth as regular thread maybe that's why it works. You have a great layout, very well done!


----------

